# Zodwan Wabantu, Famous For Going Around Without Pants, Exposes All In New Photos



## mrsam (Dec 23, 2017)

South African socialite Zodwa Wabantu who is quite famous for not wearing underwear has just shared some unclad photos of herself on social media. The unrepentant musician, dancer, and socialite shared these unclad photos of herself while chilling at a beach. 











via INFORMATION NIGERIA – http://ift.tt/2zgrxTl
Get More  Nigeria Metro News


----------

